# [A-10] Pacatusum sucht Hexer / Heiler



## Avail_85 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wir sind eine familiäre Gilde und bieten einen progress-orientierten aber dennoch entspannten 10er-Raid mit der Option auf spätere Hardmodes.

Bei moderaten Raidzeiten (Di + Do 19:30 - 23:00) bleibt dir also noch genug Zeit für andere Hobbys.
Wer also progress-orientiert raiden möchte, ohne 4 Tage die Woche zum Raid verpflichtet zu sein, ist bei uns genau richtig.

Für den kommenden Content zu MOP suchen wir noch ambitionierte Spieler für folgende Rollen/Klassen:

*Heiler:*
*1 Heiler mit second-spec DD (Paladin, Priester, Mönch oder Druide)*

*Range-DD´s:*

*Hexenmeister*

*Was wir bieten:*
&#9679; progressorientiertes erfolgreiches Raiden
&#9679; entspannte Raidzeiten die noch genug Freizeit für Freund/Freundin oder ein anderes Hobby neben WoW lassen ;-)
&#9679; Homepage mit Forum und Raidplaner
&#9679; TS 3 und jede Menge Spass damit (insbesondere ab 22:00 Uhr) :-D

*Was wir von Dir erwarten:*
&#9679; sehr gutes Verständnis Deiner Klasse
&#9679; Du bist stets bemüht Deinen Charakter zu optimieren und informierst Dich selbständig in den gängigen Foren über weiteres Potential Deiner Klasse, Makros etc.
&#9679; regelmäßiges Vorbeischauen im Forum sowie Anteilnahme im Teamspeak
&#9679; soziale Kompetenz; du bist kein Egoist, Fairness gegenüber Anderen wird bei Dir groß geschrieben

*Vorraussetzungen:*
&#9679;  Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt
&#9679;  Du bist bereit die Gilde zu wechseln
&#9679;  Du beherrschst Deinen Charakter und zeigst eine gute Performance im Raid

Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung auf www.pacatusum.de, dort im Forum oder alternativ per PM an mich.

Bei Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne ingame anwhispern (Aleaa, Crashio).


----------



## Avail_85 (4. Januar 2012)

Aktualisiert


----------



## Avail_85 (11. Januar 2012)

Aktualisiert


----------



## Avail_85 (18. Januar 2012)

Aktualisiert 1/8 hc down, Dringend Magier und 1 Tank für die kommenden Hardmodes gesucht.


----------



## Avail_85 (26. Januar 2012)

push


----------



## Avail_85 (18. August 2012)

Avail_85 schrieb:


> push



push


----------



## Avail_85 (25. August 2012)

Wieder Aktuell!


----------



## Avail_85 (20. September 2012)

/push


----------



## Avail_85 (1. Oktober 2012)

aktualisiert!


----------



## Avail_85 (8. Oktober 2012)

nochmals aktualisiert!


----------



## Avail_85 (19. Oktober 2012)

und wieder aktuell!


----------



## Avail_85 (29. Oktober 2012)

aktualisiert!


----------

